# Ruptured ectopic pregnancy/surgery (LONG)



## juneau (May 20, 2005)

Here's my story...

I am 43, ttc for a year after a 14-week septic miscarriage in June 2006. I found out I was pregnant on the anniversary of my loss. But I miscarried three weeks later, at 7 weeks, on July 3.

Fast forward to August 2, I went in for an HCG check to make sure that I had had a complete miscarriage. The level came back at 8, so my MW asked me to wait a week and come back. I didn't wait a whole week because I suspected I might actually be pregnant again. Three blood draws later, my HCG was 1950, and although the rate had slowed down, still doubling nicely. I figured I was between 5 and 6 weeks pregnant.

On Sunday, August 12, I had some abdominal pain on the right side and started spotting. I freaked out and was sure I would miscarry by the end of the day. To my surprise, I woke up pregnant on Monday. And on Tuesday, and on Wednesday. My MW asked me to wait a whole week after Monday for further monitoring, so I figured I would get an ultrasound next Monday, the 20th. The spotting slowed down and seemed to go away, and the cramping didn't plague me after Monday.

Then on Thursday afternoon, I started having severe abdominal pain on the right side -- it felt like my ovary was in a vice -- and heavier spotting. I laid down and called my midwife and also the perinatologist she had referred me to. He got back to me first and told me to get myself to the Emergency Room. I was home with my dd and no car, so I called around to find someone who could drive me. Luckily I am good at remembering phone numbers because I couldn't get out of bed to look anything up in the phone book.

Finally I found someone who answered their phone and he immediately agreed to take me to the ER. At this point, I was suspecting an ectopic pregnancy, although my midwife kept assuring me that with an ectopic, you don't usually feel pain this early.

I'll skip most of the details, but suffice it to say, I finally got an ultrasound which confirmed what I already suspected, an ectopic pregnancy in my right tube. My doctor suspected my tube had ruptured because there appeared to be blood in my abdomen (the source of the spotting) so I was prepped for immediate surgery. I had surgery at about 10 p.m. last night.

Luckily he was able to do the surgery laporoscopically but unfortunately he had to remove most of my right fallopian tube. On the bright side, I woke up from surgery in a lot less pain than I went in, which doesn't usually happen!

I was terrified when I was going under anesthesia that I wouldn't wake up. It was hard to take deep breaths because I was trying so hard not to cry. My body seems to be wanting to find every way it can to get rid of babies. I am numb right now and afraid if I start crying I might just dissolve.

Any one else experience an ectopic pregnancy and go on to have a healthy dc? Anyone else who's had so many different kinds of losses? I still want another child but I am terrified of getting pregnant again and losing the baby in a new way. But I am also terrified of not getting pregnant again.

I made an appointment to see a therapist on Monday, so I hope I will be able to work through some of these issues. My parents were already coming to town on Sunday because my uncle is critically ill, so at least they will be around next week when I start to deal with the emotional issues.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

I couldn't read and not post, mama. Peace and healing.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I'm so sorry for your loss.







Take care of yourself honey!


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh Juneau, I am so, so sorry for your loss, and your ordeal.







You've had a nasty ride on the emotional roller coaster the past few weeks, haven't you. It's too unfair.

I hope you heal quickly physically. I know the emotional healing isn't so easy, but I wish you peace. I'm glad you're able to see a counselor; that's something that's helped me a lot.

To answer your question about pregnancy after an ectopic, it hasn't happened to me, but my dentist who is currently 4 or 5 months pregnant had a ruptured ectopic last fall.

good luck and take care of yourself.


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

Juneau:

Dearest Juneau~ peace and healing to you mama, I'm right there with you.
I am sooooo sorry for your loss.

Fellow TTC'r
Velvet


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

There are ten years between my older sister and I. In that span of time my mother had at least 5 miscarriages (that she knew of, she suspected several more) including a ruptured ectopic. She went on to have me and then 2 years and 8 months later my little sister came along. I wish you peace and healing and hope.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

The time is not right for me to share the stories of my lost girls with you; it pales so in comparison with all that you have been through in this past year + a few months.

I have to go back to my grandmother, who had many, many losses between her two daughters. The second (my mother) was a premie born via C-section but she did live.

I do remember reading a post by at least one MDC mama who had a ruptured ectopic and then had a normal, healthy child afterwards.

You have been such a wonderful friend to me and so much support during my own TTC journey and during angel #2's brief life. Please take extra good care of yourself.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

I am sorry for your losses.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I am so sorry for all you have been through. Sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you have people around you who understand and can provide you with the love and support you need. Blessings to you.


----------



## msgoodbuns (Mar 31, 2006)

Juneau,

My heart reaches out to you. Take some time to heal.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss







I know how scarey it is to lose in that kind of way but i do have a success story for you,,,,,Both my DD's,,,,i was 17yrs old when i had my first ectopic, it was discovered at 7weeks. 2 years after having that ectopic i got pg again, i was terrified but everything was ok and i had a beautiful, healthy little girl. During the next 13yrs i had another ectopic(same tube) and 3 m/c then i got pg again and had another beautiful healthy little girl and i am currently ttc#3. It is scarey, and i'm always worried about another ectopic but looking at my 15yr old and my 3yr old it takes away some of the scarey parts and makes me wanna have more. One thing ya gotta feel kinda better about is now that you've had one ectopic, the next time you get pg, they will watch you like a hawk to make sure its in the right place. Good Luck


----------



## Rosie_Kate (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for you.







Let yourself grieve. You need it. It will help you deal with this. Not that you'll ever be okay with it, you don't have to feel better, but you still need to greive. Do whatever it takes. Heal.


----------



## MamaSong (May 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry Mama. I had an ectopic surgery in April, and although my tube did not rupture, I know the experience is scary, numbing, frustrating, etc. Since my ectopic I have seen many posts from women here who have gone on to have successful pregnancies after ectopic. There was just a big thread a while back in the TTC forum. You could try and go find it if you need some inspiration. I have just started TTC again, so I don't have a success story for you yet - but I would love to stay in contact. So we can support each other. Sometimes it takes a while for ectopic posts to get seen and answered in this forum, so hang in there and I'm sure the mamas with success stories will find this thread.

Again, I'm so sorry. I hope that you find ways to navigate through this sad and strange time. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Juneau, Dear friend I am so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts. Take time to heal. You know we are all here for you.
You fellow ttcer from the 40+ thread.....


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh, Juneau! I am so, so sorry you are going through all of this!!! My heart just aches for you.

Take care , and give yourself the time you need to heal, both physically and spiritually.


----------



## mamaana (Sep 21, 2004)

Juneau, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm so so sorry. I had similar experiences. I had an ectopic pg with my first. A year later my son was born. 4 mcs later and 5+ years later another son was born. Then I said enough and adopted my baby girl last June. Our family is complete. You can go on fine with only one tube. I only have one. Had the same surgery as you too. Didn't get any children til I had the ruptured ectopic. I pray you get your dream.


----------



## joyluc (May 31, 2007)

Juneau I am so sorry for everything you have gone through. May love and comfort cushion you during this time of healing.


----------



## soccermominsd (Feb 8, 2006)

: and love to you.


----------



## alisaparrent (Jan 1, 2007)

Juneau, I'm so sorry for your loss.....I have been praying for you and your family. This must be soo incredibly hard for you guys and it's just not fair! Hang in there. May you find peace and heal both emotionally and phsyically~

Alisa


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juneau* 
Any one else experience an ectopic pregnancy and go on to have a healthy dc? .











I'm so sorry. I couldn't read and not post.

In answer to your above question, while not having experienced this first-hand, I have several close friends who have conceived with only one tube, post ectopic.


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

I had an ectopic in 10/03. I don't know how far along I was, but eventually they did an u/s and found blood in my abdomen. They rushed me into surgery and had to remove my right tube as well.

In 10/04, I was pregnant with DD. I was so nervous that first u/s that she might be in my left tube. They did my u/s at 6-7 weeks, to make sure everything was where it should be. She is now 27 months old.









And in 04/07, I got pregnant but later miscarried.

So, it definitely can happen. It just might take a little longer since you can only catch the egg in your left tube.

Take care of yourself, and pm me if you want to talk. There wasn't a lot of ectopic support out there when it happened to me. It was a different kind of grief. For me, it made me feel like my body failed me. It didn't do what it was supposed to. And with the miscarriage, I felt more like the cells just didn't come together right.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juneau* 
Any one else experience an ectopic pregnancy and go on to have a healthy dc? Anyone else who's had so many different kinds of losses? I still want another child but I am terrified of getting pregnant again and losing the baby in a new way. But I am also terrified of not getting pregnant again.

I'm so sorry









I've never had an ectopic pregnancy but I know that terror of getting pregnant again. It's like you just can't handle any more pain and loss.

Take care of yourself, sweetie


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I'm sorry for your losses. My ectopic was a complete surprise and was an unplanned pregnancy, so I didn't experience it as quite the same kind of loss. Anyway, I did go on to have a healthy baby afterwards - unplanned and conceived on birth control, no less!


----------

